# Blu Cigarettes



## Trespass (May 28, 2009)

Anyone try these?







Electronic Cigarette by Blu E-Cigarette

Video:
Electronic Cigarette by Blu E-Cigarette - How it Works

Weird stuff.


----------



## AySay (May 28, 2009)

A bearfish never gets hungry because its front half is a bear and its back half is a fish so when he wants to eat and there is no food around he can simply bite his own ass allowing him to survive until he finds more food


----------



## HammerAndSickle (May 28, 2009)

AySay said:


> A bearfish never gets hungry because its front half is a bear and its back half is a fish so when he wants to eat and there is no food around he can simply bite his own ass allowing him to survive until he finds more food



The fuck?


----------



## Lakeflower (May 28, 2009)




----------



## AySay (May 28, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> The fuck?



"The Fuck?" is right.
Yeah, those cigs are cool too. My dad needs them...


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 28, 2009)

This sounds really interesting.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 28, 2009)

it would be a lot cheaper than smoking real cigs 
good thing I don't smoke or I would be tempted


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

AySay said:


> A bearfish never gets hungry because its front half is a bear and its back half is a fish so when he wants to eat and there is no food around he can simply bite his own ass allowing him to survive until he finds more food



The bearfish understands the meaning of the Ouroboros.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 28, 2009)

"Well, if it isn't the bitch in the red dress." Guessing your an RE fan?


----------

